# Fake ? rescue or legit



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

How do you find out if a Rescue is legit or not before you give a donation.. They put out some pretty powerful videos that showed up in my FB feed, expressing a huge team of vets and services but some of the reviews and lack of disclosure don't give me good vibes at all. Anyone have experience Hopeforpaws.org 

this is their noprofit report at GuideStar
http://www.guidestar.org/organizations/26-2869386/hope-paws.aspx


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

First thing I think is really odd is that they don't have an actual website that I can find. That's a red flag to me, that the only things I can find are "donate now!" Hmmm.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Also the rescues I'm involved with/donate to ALL say that they are a "501(c)(3) non-profit organization".


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Sibe said:


> Also the rescues I'm involved with/donate to ALL say that they are a "501(c)(3) non-profit organization".


This is also the only way that any donation you may give them qualifies as an itemized tax deduction.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Sibe said:


> First thing I think is really odd is that they don't have an actual website that I can find. That's a red flag to me, that the only things I can find are "donate now!" Hmmm.


Hope For Paws
They do put this on their website:


> Hope for Paws is a 501 C-3 non-profit animal rescue organization (E.I.N: 26-2869386).


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think the BBB has listings? My grandma has a list with grades as to how much of a charity's donations go to overhead, but I'm not sure where she got it :/.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

This is a legit rescue.

Eldad is an amazing man. The way he goes in and helps those animals is just... You see AC units going in with catch poles and tranqs and chasing dogs until they drop. He is so patient and kind.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

HollowHeaven said:


> This is a legit rescue.
> 
> Eldad is an amazing man. The way he goes in and helps those animals is just... You see AC units going in with catch poles and tranqs and chasing dogs until they drop. He is so patient and kind.


Hahaha I was just in an argument about this a couple days ago where as a result I was called a discredit to the positive training community. I'm glad the dude is rescuing dogs, but someone needs to clue him in that it's pretty silly to sit petting dogs with towels while they snap at him then pull them into his lap. That's not all that much different than a catch pole. When capturing a dog your objective is to capture that dog and get it to safety, not believe learned helplessness is "gaining their trust."


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

did you read the one star reviews .. 

http://api.greatnonprofits.org/whitelabel/reviews/hope-for-paws

understand people can be mean and write nasty reviews, but they don't disclose the percentage of donations to the animals, nor as one review stated I could not find where any of the dogs up for adoption area


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Hahaha I was just in an argument about this a couple days ago where as a result I was called a discredit to the positive training community. I'm glad the dude is rescuing dogs, but someone needs to clue him in that it's pretty silly to sit petting dogs with towels while they snap at him then pull them into his lap. That's not all that much different than a catch pole. When capturing a dog your objective is to capture that dog and get it to safety, not believe learned helplessness is "gaining their trust."


Yeah I gotta agree there, it's not about making friends with the dog, it's about getting them out of danger.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

-shrug-

I'm sure he knows the risks he's taking when he goes in with a calm attitude and a soft touch instead of yelling and dragging a dog to a truck by a pole. The pole may stop you from being bitten, but he seems to just fine the way he does it.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm more worried about the possibility of the dog running out in front of a car or out of reach or getting itself into some other dangerous situation.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

It's not like a risk vs. reward thing for him, it's just silly. Like, really silly to watch a grown man pet a dog with a wash cloth while it snaps at him. I don't care if he gets bitten, but there is literally no purpose to messing around with the dog like that. Takes two seconds to put a leash on and pop them in a crate, no yelling or catch pole necessary. Backing a dog into a corner is the same thing and I notice the "chase" or however most of them get backed into corners is not featured. Why waste however long with a terrified dog that just shuts down because it has no other options? Get that sucker out of there and into a safe space.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Sibe said:


> First thing I think is really odd is that they don't have an actual website that I can find. That's a red flag to me, that the only things I can find are "donate now!" Hmmm.


Not ALL rescues have good websites. I know because we don't. I know - not good. But we are a legit 501(c)(3) non-profit organization. We simply have problems finding anyone with the time willing to build a website. Any volunteers here???


----------

